# Rohloff odd sound?



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

Just a quick question - my new'ish Rohloff (now about 800 miles total on new hub last year) was perfect from day one. In the last 100 miles or so, it makes a noise like it's freewheeling in gear 6, while I'm pedaling. I get the normal gear 7 & 8 noise, and every other gear is quiet.

No perceived loss of engagement or efficiency while in gear 6, but it just sounds like I'm coasting, while I'm pedaling? Thanks in advance for any input.

FWIW - External Gear, QR, Disc model. Ano Red Hub.


----------



## greg w (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats a new one for me.. I will tell you though that I have three Rohloffs, and each of them has its own little noises here and there.. For instance one of them is totally quiet in 11 and another one (my oldest one infact) makes a hushed whirring noise..Like you, no extra drag or loss in performance.. I would try a oilchange ..see if that works.. You could also shoot Rohloff a email or even the guys at Cycle Monkey. Rohloff Hubs, Rohloff Speedhub, Schlumpf Drive - Cycle Monkey

let us know what you find out.


----------

